# Uh-oh Kitty



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

We live in a split level, so each set of stairs has five steps. My cat has enjoyed taunting Galen from the top of the stairs. Close enough to see, but safely out of reach. 😈 Well, that's not going to work anymore. Galen learned to go up the carpeted steps last night. This morning he figured out the wooden ones too. Oops!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Well at least Galen has learned the steps - I bet you were carrying him in the past. We don't have a cat, but there are feral cats on the property and they are a favorite thing for Asta - he chases them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Asta's Mom said:


> Well at least Galen has learned the steps - I bet you were carrying him in the past. We don't have a cat, but there are feral cats on the property and they are a favorite thing for Asta - he chases them.


Mostly we were taking him outside and around. He doesnt love being carried. Our yard has a slight slope. We can move him from the ground level to the first floor by going out one back door and going in another, hopefully getting a pee or poop en route. Last night we had taken him to the ground floor in preparation for putting him into his night crate. He decided he wasn't ready for bed yet and surprised us all by running back upstairs.


----------

